# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فیلم اموزش اتصال به درگاه زرین پال به همراه به صورت رایگان

## saeed-71

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم.
در این فیلم اموزشی که توسط تیم *برنامه نویس پی اچ پی* منتشر شده نحوه اتصال به درگاه زرین پال رو می اموزید.

*دانلود از مدیا فایر*

حجم 211 مگ


*------------------------------
تیم برنامه نویس پی اچ پی
www.php-pro.ir/edu
*

----------


## abbas27

خیلی ممنون/واقعا به همچین آموزش هایی نیاز هست/اگه بتونید نحوه اتصال به بانک ملت و سایر بانکها رو هم بصورت تصویری همراه با مثال قرار بدید مشکل خیلی ها رو برطرف میکنید

----------


## saeed-71

> خیلی ممنون/واقعا به همچین آموزش هایی نیاز هست/اگه بتونید نحوه اتصال به بانک ملت و سایر بانکها رو هم بصورت تصویری همراه با مثال قرار بدید مشکل خیلی ها رو برطرف میکنید


سلام.بانک ملتو با همکاری یه سایت دیگه ضبط کردم اما اجازه انتشارشو ندارم چون از سایت اونها استفاده کردم.اگه کسی درگاهشو در اختیارم بده فیلمشو ضبط میکنم.

----------


## saeed-71

با مدیر اون سایت صحبت میکنم که اگه بشه اجازه پخش فیلمی که با درگاهشون ضبط کردمو بدن و برای دانلود قرار بدم.

----------


## hadi2016

خوب جا های حساسشو شطرنجی کنید مثل شماره حساب و رمزو و...

----------


## saeed-71

> خوب جا های حساسشو شطرنجی کنید مثل شماره حساب و رمزو و...


نرم افزارو ندارم.فیلم امادست فقط باید url ون سایتو شطرنجی کنم و چنتا مورد دیگه.وگرنه لوگو و همه چیز مربوط به خودمه.فقط اون سایت الان داره پولی میفروشدش و نمیذاره من رایگان پخشش کنم.البته چون من ضبطش کردم سودش مال منم هست.فقط باید متقاعدش کنم تا رایگان پخشش کنیم.

----------


## php_programmer021

با سلام
با تشکر از زحمات شما
از نرم افزار Camtasia Studio 8 استفاده کنید . برای این کار واقعا مناسب می باشد. به راحتی بعد از ضبط فیلم می توانید هر جایی که نیاز نیست دانشجویان ببینند را شطرنجی کنید.
لینک دانلود

----------


## saeed-71

فیلم اموزش اتصال به پی لاین نیز در سایت قرار گرفت
تراکنش ها در دیتابیس ذخیره میشوند
www.php-pro.ir/edu

----------


## saeed-71

> با سلام
> با تشکر از زحمات شما
> از نرم افزار Camtasia Studio 8 استفاده کنید . برای این کار واقعا مناسب می باشد. به راحتی بعد از ضبط فیلم می توانید هر جایی که نیاز نیست دانشجویان ببینند را شطرنجی کنید.
> لینک دانلود


ممنون از شما

----------


## saeed-71

اتصال به بانک ملت به زودی منتشر میشه

----------


## mhmodroz

> اتصال به بانک ملت به زودی منتشر میشه


سلام
میشه لینک دانلود فیلم رو بذارید تا استفاده کنیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## phpcms

دوست عزیز تاریخ انتشارشو میگید

----------

